# Mordhau Cpu Limit



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Spiele in 4k mit 80% Res Scale und hänge öfters im Cpu Limit da Gpu nur 75% ausgelastet mit welchen settings kann ich die Cpu in dem spiel entlasten?

Vega 56
Ryzen 2600
16Gb Ram


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. August 2019)

Entweder mehr Auflösung, Anti-Aliasing, etc oder Dinge wie Sichtweite reduzieren...


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. August 2019)

Wieso willst du die CPU entlasten, statt die GPU ordentlich auszulasten und dabei ein noch hübscheres Spiel zu haben?


----------



## HisN (5. August 2019)

Na sind zu wenig FPS 
Objekt-Anzahl/Details, Sichtweite, Physik.
Um die Graka auszulasten müsste der TE ja nur Resscale auf 100% schieben.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Die Karte ist oft genug ausgelastet bei 80%(denkt dran ist ne AMD Karte 4k und Unreal Engine 4, bei 100% hänge ich bei 34-70 fps rum nicht gerade das was man als angenehm empfinden würde bei nem Ego ansicht game. Habe jetzte Res Scale auf 70% um immer über 60fps zu bleiben.........komischerwiese konnte ich das Cpu limit nicht nochmal beobachten vlt war das ne besondere stelle immerhin waren da 60 leute auf einmal im bild usw. ^^

also alles MAX 70% Res Scale cpu macht minimum 70 fps was ich beobachten konnte bisher habe auf 720p getestet auf Ultra denn ich will die schöne Grafik^^ auf Low habe ich nie unter 120 fps da bin ich eher im Gpu limit^^ mit 180fps.

Sollte passen jetzt dachte das wäre ein 2tes assassisn creed origins ^^ das raped meine ryzen 2600 durchaus wahnsinn was das Game an Cpu Power braucht für konstante 60 fps. Hätte ich den 3700x nicht weiterverkaufen sollen xD

Aber warum Gpu noch weiter belasten wenn ein cpu Limit anliegt? dann bin ich sowieoso nicht bei den gewünschten fps? wenn die cpu nur 47 fps kann wird die vega nur 47 fps darstellen ? deswegen ja 75% sie könnte mehr aber wie denn wenn die cpu nicht kann^^


Läuft aber erstaunlich Sauber sonst für ein UE4 Game . So gemma schnetzteln


----------



## HisN (5. August 2019)

Sehen halt dann "chicker" aus die 47 FPS. Deshalb 
90% aller Heuler im im Forum eiern rum von wegen "meine Graka ist nicht ausgelastet .. ist meine CPU zu lahm bzw. CPU-Limit Hilfe Hilfe" 
Dabei kann man ja die Leistung der Graka bequem zwischen FPS und BQ verteilen.


----------



## amdahl (5. August 2019)

> Aber warum Gpu noch weiter belasten wenn ein cpu Limit anliegt?


Weil du dann eine hübschere Grafik gratis bekommst. Die FPS bleiben gleich so lange du im CPU-Limit hängst und die Grafikregler nach rechts schiebst.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Ja aber wie gesagt die 75% sind ja nicht konstant geht schon auch auf 95% rauf je nach szene ein gesunder puffer ist gut gegen frame drops. War ja eh alles auf Ultra nur res scaler nicht.


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

Ist das Game generell absturzgefährdet oder ist es mei uv setting(das aber sonst in jedem bench und game stabil läuft hab auch takt weggenommen crasht trotzdem) weis wer was wenns das Game ist muss ich mir ja keinen Kopf machen.


----------

